
Ask HN: Feedback on blogpost - tjbarbour
I&#x27;m trying to get into regular blogging and I&#x27;d appreciate any feedback on my blog.  Here is a sample blogpost:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tjbarbour.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;WhyFluentWins&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;d love any feedback on the post or my blog in general.  I&#x27;m mostly trying to be more active online to help in my job search for a remote position.<p>Thanks!
======
sidcool
Link for the lazy:

[http://www.tjbarbour.com/post/WhyFluentWins/](http://www.tjbarbour.com/post/WhyFluentWins/)

~~~
tjbarbour
Thanks for that, I'll remember to add that myself in the future.

------
sharemywin
I'd seen the syntax before never realized it had a name.

